# My "new" Audi S3



## kicker337gti (Apr 7, 2006)

Picked up my new Audi s3 here last week., tell me what you think about it


----------



## s3tq (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: My "new" Audi S3 (kicker337gti)*

fysj.. hehe


----------



## kicker337gti (Apr 7, 2006)

hehe ka du tru?


----------



## AlwaysAlpha (Apr 1, 2007)

god these cars are sexy. i love your color


----------



## harry_the_cake (Sep 30, 2001)

*Re: My "new" Audi S3 (kicker337gti)*

I think I like those wheels alot. Suit the car well.


----------



## vwbro (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: My "new" Audi S3 (harry_the_cake)*

looks nice, you have dirty mats


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: My "new" Audi S3 (kicker337gti)*

wow , i love this car, there are a few in my town in Portugal, but none in CT =[ i want one bad. are they quick?


----------

